# NYC Fire Extinguisher requirement boiler room



## jpeaches (Jul 28, 2021)

Hello all,

I live in a 3 story - 3 family condominium garden apartment complex in NYC. The complex has recently received a violation from the NYCFD for a lack of a fire extinguisher at "boiler rooms" in violation of FC 906.1 and or 906.3 requiring an ABCD rating fire extinguisher. The 3 boilers for each of the 3 units are all in the 1 car, 1st floor garage in the same room with 3 separate doors for each of the boilers. The boilers are gas fired units of about 135,000 BTUs. I have read the codes that are stated in the violation, but don't see that it pertains to the configuration of the boilers in our complex. The complex is over 40 years old and I doubt that this is the first time the FD has noticed a lack of an extinguisher if it is required. Any help with the NYC requirements for fire extinguishers for boiler rooms fitting the situation I have described would be greatly appreciated. Thanks for any help.


----------



## cda (Jul 28, 2021)

Welcome 

So are they asking for one or three fire extinguishers ????


----------



## cda (Jul 28, 2021)

Should have asked do they want them inside the boiler room or outside???


----------



## jpeaches (Jul 28, 2021)

cda said:


> Welcome
> 
> So are they asking for one or three fire extinguishers ????


Asking for 1


----------



## jpeaches (Jul 28, 2021)

cda said:


> Should have asked do they want them inside the boiler room or outside???


I would think outside. if it is one for the three boilers.


----------



## jpeaches (Jul 28, 2021)

Trying to find out if the code violation applies or not


----------



## cda (Jul 28, 2021)

My opinion kind of a personal call.  Without seeing it, I would lean to not asking for one 

Yes probably by code required 

Will it do any good???   Maybe if there were a car fire or similar near it.

I guess besides is it really required,,,,   Why the question


----------



## cda (Jul 28, 2021)

I could see under # 6 technically required 



1 Where required.
Portable fire extinguishers shall be
 installed in the following locations.
1. In all Group A, B, E, F, H, I, M, R-1,
R-2 adult homes and enriched housing, and S
occupancies.
2. Within 30 feet (9144 mm) of
commercial cooking equipment.
3. In areas where flammable or combustible
liquids are manufactured
, stored, handled and
used, including dispensing, in quantities
 requiring a permit pursuant to FC105.6.
4. On each floor of structures under construc
tion, alteration or demolition, except detached
Group R-3 occupancies, in accordance with FC1415.1.
5. Where required by the sections
 indicated in FC Table 906.1.
6. Special-hazard areas, including but not lim
ited to laboratories, computer rooms and
generator rooms, where required by the commissioner.
7. Where required by other provisions
of this code or the rules


----------



## cda (Jul 28, 2021)

906.3 covers travel to a fire extinguisher 

Which they can also use to require it


----------



## jpeaches (Jul 28, 2021)

I would think the code would mention boiler room under special-hazard if it was included under that definition, as it applies to many more situations than those listed.


----------



## cda (Jul 28, 2021)

jpeaches said:


> I would think the code would mention boiler room under special-hazard if it was included under that definition, as it applies to many more situations than those listed.



Code cannot list every situation 

Just a few examples which I would include boilers in.


----------



## jpeaches (Jul 29, 2021)

Just trying to find out why the fire department never noticed the violation for the last 40 years. Here in NYC they are at almost every call for a gas leak and have been to the complex on numerous occasions. The gas POE is the garage area of each of the 150+ three family dwellings.


----------



## cda (Jul 29, 2021)

Different inspector

The firefighters normally handle the incident only.

Sometimes if they see a major problem or have a question,,, they bump it up


----------



## jpeaches (Jul 29, 2021)

cda said:


> Different inspector
> 
> The firefighters normally handle the incident only.
> 
> Sometimes if they see a major problem or have a question,,, they bump it up


True. The violation gave the battalion and truck number which is on the same block as the complex. I guess they have an inspector at the house and they haven't done an inspection in the complex until this July


----------



## cda (Jul 29, 2021)

jpeaches said:


> True. The violation gave the battalion and truck number which is on the same block as the complex. I guess they have an inspector at the house and they haven't done an inspection in the complex until this July



Nice 

Some people wonder why prevention inspections are not done ,,,,    To prevent fires


----------



## jpeaches (Jul 29, 2021)

Like the wheels of justice

The complex must have had 5 different property management companies over the years - one of them should have the property inspected


----------



## No Soup for you (Aug 26, 2021)

Just install the Fire Extinguisher and move on


----------



## jpeaches (Aug 26, 2021)

do you think we should find out if they are actually required or just move on and buy 100 portable abcd portable fire extinguishers and have a company perform the monthly inspections and the annual servicing? thanks in advance for your continued helpful insight


----------



## cda (Aug 26, 2021)

jpeaches said:


> do you think we should find out if they are actually required or just move on and buy 100 portable abcd portable fire extinguishers and have a company perform the monthly inspections and the annual servicing? thanks in advance for your continued helpful insight



why 100???


----------



## jpeaches (Aug 26, 2021)

roughly 100 3 family units


----------



## No Soup for you (Aug 27, 2021)

jpeaches said:


> do you think we should find out if they are actually required or just move on and buy 100 portable abcd portable fire extinguishers and have a company perform the monthly inspections and the annual servicing? thanks in advance for your continued helpful insight





Yes, when there is a possible fire you will wish you had one, maybe wish you had 100.

That is MY helpful insight for the day, as I am also a Volunteer Fireman for 25 years, the Town where I work Fire Inspector and County Fire Inspector.

You should probably buy 101 and keep one in your unit.


----------



## cda (Aug 27, 2021)

I think it is a judgement call.

For me without seeing the layout, hard to call.

But seems excessive


----------



## No Soup for you (Aug 27, 2021)

Sounds to me like a large complex and the fire inspector is only askin for one extinguisher in a basement that serves 3 units.

I will assume there are 300 units if the OP says they need to buy 100 fire extinguishers.

I dont know if its excessive or not but would probably cost each unit owner a couple of bucks. not the end of the world. (in my opinion)


----------



## cda (Aug 27, 2021)

No Soup for you said:


> Sounds to me like a large complex and the fire inspector is only askin for one extinguisher in a basement that serves 3 units.
> 
> I will assume there are 300 units if the OP says they need to buy 100 fire extinguishers.
> 
> I dont know if its excessive or not but would probably cost each unit owner a couple of bucks. not the end of the world. (in my opinion)




And someone walks down there a sees even a small fire,,, will they know where the extinguisher is?, will they know how to use it,,,,,,,,,,,,  Will they call 911 as they are leaving the area??

Your honor what sounds more plausible.


----------



## No Soup for you (Aug 27, 2021)

Yea , you are probably correct,



Sprinkler the entire building


----------



## ICE (Aug 27, 2021)

It has been my experience that if you need one.....you will need two.


----------



## jpeaches (Aug 28, 2021)

Thanks for all the help. The units are 3 story/ 3 family buildings without a basement. The boiler room is in the one car garage on the first floor of each building. The boiler room is configured with three doors to access each of the 3 units small gas fired boilers. The garage door is locked by the owner of the unit that has the garage - I guess he can fight the fire if he is in the garage when it starts. There are sprinklers in the common areas of each building - one head on each floor. I have a fire extinguisher in my condo, not sure about everyone else. I know the front doors of each unit are self-closing and there is a fire plan in place as required by recently passed fire code for NYC. I can't find anything about the nyc fire code requiring portable fire extinguishers for gas fired boilers in nyc or for boiler rooms in multiple dwelling units.


----------



## cda (Aug 28, 2021)

Yep

“The garage door is locked by the owner of the unit that has the garage - I guess he can fight the fire if he is in the garage when it starts.””

The fire extinguisher can burn up with the rest of the building,,,, but it will be there…

Sometimes you have to use common sense!!

Yes there is a code that requires them.


----------

